# Need SR swap info pages



## TTawd3S (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not new to turbo engines, but I am sorta new to SR swaps and 240sx stuff. 

I know all the motor spec BS and all that, but I'm looking for some really good install "how-tos", wiring diagrams, parts lists, and any other relivative info.

I'm going to be swapping in a SR20DET into my friends 90' 240sx coupe in about a month, but he doesn't have the ignitor and I'm just looking for any "good info" I can find. Any links would be much appresated.

Thanx guys.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OMG dude, get ready to get FLAMED like HELL......

*RUNS* :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Loki said:


> OMG dude, get ready to get FLAMED like HELL......
> 
> *RUNS* :fluffy:


i'm here!!!!! :fluffy:

i'm fugging sick of telling noobs to search and to read the stickies.. i'm sick of flaming cause it's pointless.. but it's fun and i'm gonna do it anyway.. woohooo!!! 

"i'm not a noob to turbos blah blah blah"  shut up. nobody cares and obviously ur a noob since you don't know how to type in www.google.com or click on links that says *"SEARCH"* or *"STICKY"*. instead of getting butt hurt and calling me names, learn a lesson and search before you waste bandwidth next time.. and don't brag on ur 1st post at a new forum


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i'm here!!!!! :fluffy:
> 
> i'm fugging sick of telling noobs to search and to read the stickies.. i'm sick of flaming cause it's pointless.. but it's fun and i'm gonna do it anyway.. woohooo!!!
> 
> "i'm not a noob to turbos blah blah blah"  shut up. nobody cares and obviously ur a noob since you don't know how to type in www.google.com or click on links that says *"SEARCH"* or *"STICKY"*. instead of getting butt hurt and calling me names, learn a lesson and search before you waste bandwidth next time.. and don't brag on ur 1st post at a new forum



WORD... :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one in their right mind would type up a how too unless they are nice and wanna prove me wrong... 

*to you who wants to be nice* by all means help him out. i'll give you good reputation for it.


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

here you go, step-by-step srswap guide
http://srswap.com/faq.htm


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a zip file Factory service manual for the usdm s13 I can send you if you really want it. It's not for the sr20det, but it still helps. Also if you have an s14 sr20det I can send you a FSM for that, but I don't have one for the redtop or blacktop s13 sr20det.


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I have a zip file Factory service manual for the usdm s13 I can send you if you really want it. It's not for the sr20det, but it still helps. Also if you have an s14 sr20det I can send you a FSM for that, but I don't have one for the redtop or blacktop s13 sr20det.


I'd be interested in a zip file FSM for the KA, 93 if it matters.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

file size is 22.4mb hit me up on AIM or Yahoo by clickin on the icons under my avatar


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kevin, you are gay. go away.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

that is quite the mighty screen shot. Try resizing it next time :loser:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

damn, pwned like a mofo...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> that is quite the mighty screen shot. Try resizing it next time :loser:


 its normal size 
maybe you should resize it for me... i'll give you reputation


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> kevin, you are gay. go away.


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its normal size
> maybe you should resize it for me... i'll give you reputation


no one cares if you give them reputation. no one listens to anything you have to say.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apparently you do since you talk to me on AIM :jump:

and you keep quoting me :jump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

take fluffy out of ur damn sig!! he's mine!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks man, LOL :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that reputation screenshot rocks. nice thread guys :thumbup:
ahahahaha


----------



## TTawd3S (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok... Been to SRswap.com, but didn't see any wiring diagrams... I guess I shouldn't have assumed there is as much info about modding 240sx's as there is for hondas... I can give you guys pin outs for about 5-10 different ecus, car harness, and at least 4 different "how-tos" on how to install different engines into different cars, but there isn't one since "how-to" the SR20 swap, which is supposed to be an almost "bolt in" deal ??

This site either has a poor search engine or something I couldn't find anything helpful....

"goggle.com" ??? Or you guys could take 10 seconds outta your time to help me or 30seconds to blab about "newb post"....

But you guys are right, I should have known better the honda-tech guys would have done the samething, I guess not every site can be like HMT.com and just answer the fucking question instead of complaining about it....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

answering questions get old really quick.its annoying. the sr swapis pretty much a bolt in deal. pull ka, put in sr :loser: . many many many many people have done it 

he meant google.com ....same thing as yahoo.com . its a big internet search engine. the search engine on this site works just find, but if you type in the wrong kinda stuff, your not gonna get anything. so blame youself cause the search engine works just fine.

yea, you should have known better...damn honda newb.....like the 4th one this week


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this past 2 weeks, hella Honda boys are jumping in here.......WTF? they want to make our 240sx the next victims.....they will rice em!!!! :balls:


----------



## TTawd3S (Mar 29, 2004)

Loki said:


> this past 2 weeks, hella Honda boys are jumping in here.......WTF? they want to make our 240sx the next victims.....they will rice em!!!! :balls:


Sorry about 2 things...
#1 I see a lot of 240sxs riced out already
#2 yea, the honda element does seem to bring the "ricer" stuff with it.

My honda looks bone stock ( I do have a black hood for now, I fiber glassed in some vents for the turbo ) with stock intergra interoir ( no crazy painted vents etc. ) and runs 10psi daily and ran 14.6 on its first clean run at the track. Make no mistake, its ghetto, but not riced out.
http://www.tamparacing.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=131373&perpage=20&pagenumber=2

The bad part is that I'm doing the SR swap for a guy at work that is going slap a huge wing on his car, put wal-mart oil in it, and the car already says "tach out, or get out" on the front of it... The car will either kill him or he'll total it... I just wanna learn how to do the swap so I'm only charging him $300 for all the labor of removing the KA and getting the SR running.

I planned on taking a million pics, I guess one of the "honda ricers" is going to be the first one to do a soild write-up on a SR20 into a 240sx. All the stuff on the net I've seen so far was like watching "Horsepower TV". It goes like this. "First remove the old KA motor", time flashes " Shhheww, now that we have the old KA out, we can drop in the SR20", time flashes again " now we have to do the wiring in the SR20" time flashes again " we can start it up, checking for leaks, and get it ready to go on the dyno, but first were gonna take a break, then we'll be back with project SR20 swap"... 

What the hell does that teach anyone ??? But I still like the show, hehe..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Well i will get an RB20DET and my mechanic will write all the steps, i will take pics and video, he is mexican but still i will translate it into writing ^_^.

I wont be much of help, but i want to learn while watching and all, so i can also help ppl when i have a chance. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

with the time you have done bitching about us not helping you i'm positive you could of already found what your looking for if you did your own research. the SR20DET swap is THE MOST COMMON swap done to the 240sx. if you getting tired of us telling you to search...maybe you should search...


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

ok within the link i posted, here is the wiring diagram section

http://srswap.com/faq.htm#harness


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

uno said:


> ok within the link i posted, here is the wiring diagram section
> 
> http://srswap.com/faq.htm#harness


Or if you don't wanna wire it
200 bux the these guys and they'll do it for you
http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/phas2s1s13ch.html


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> answering questions get old really quick.its annoying. the sr swapis pretty much a bolt in deal. pull ka, put in sr :loser: . many many many many people have done it
> 
> he meant google.com ....same thing as yahoo.com . its a big internet search engine. the search engine on this site works just find, but if you type in the wrong kinda stuff, your not gonna get anything. so blame youself cause the search engine works just fine.
> 
> yea, you should have known better...damn honda newb.....like the 4th one this week


 you know, google is even in the dictionary now, just like tivo.


----------

